# Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?



## streezle (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

möchte mir eine Fliegenrute anschaffen, so klasse 5-6.
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Exori fly gold oder Legend?
sind sie zu empfehlen?

oder womöglich eine vergleichbare Rute um die 100€?

möchte auf Forellen in Seen fischen

Hab schon alle möglichen Threads durch|kopfkrat


----------



## AGV Furrer (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

Hallo,

schau mal hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/legend.htm


----------



## Juletrae (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

Ich schwör auf die Teile. Was besseres gibts in dem Preisbereich nicht.
Hab mir die Crown Fly in der Klasse 5/6 und 7/8 geholt. Leider hab ich keine verwendung mehr für die 5/6er.
Wenn du möchtest kannst du sie für 100€ haben. Ist super erhalten und kaum gefischt, da ich meistens an der Ostsee auf Meerforellen unterwegs bin und meine Bachkarierre an den nagel gehängt hab.​


----------



## gezz (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

ich wollte mir auch bald (nachdem ich einen kurs belegt habe) eine ausrüstung zulegen. hier im forum raten einige zu änfängersets von firmen die sich auf das fliegenfischen spezialisiert haben. diese sets kosten dann um die 200€. vielleicht wäre das ja auch was.


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

Nun mal was positives für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker,....

Die Firma Exori hat erst einen nennenswerten FF Bereich, seitdem sie Hardy und Greys vertreibt. Seit dieser Zeit gib es auch recht braubare Exori-Ruten. Nur mal so zum nachdenken...

Man könnte auch sagen Exori ist für Hardy was Seat für VW ist.

Uli


----------



## Juletrae (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Firma Exori hat erst einen nennenswerten FF Bereich, seitdem sie Hardy und Greys vertreibt.



Ganz genau. Seitdem bauen die ersthaft geile Ruten. Ist ja nicht schlecht wenn der große Bruder Hardy die Hand da drauf hält.
Die sollen ja auch nicht sooo schlecht sein! 

Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber wenn hier ein Anfänger noch ne "Exori Crown Fly 5/6 Trout & Grayling" inclusive Rolle und Schnur haben möchte, dann einfach ne PN an mich und wir regeln das. Ich mach nen fairen Preis.
Bei mir fängt die nur noch Staub und das ist eigentlich zu schade.


----------



## Juletrae (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/exori3.html

Hier ist nochmal ein ausführlicher Testbericht zur Crown Fly.
Handelt sich zwar um die Zweihand ausführungen, ich kann aber bestätigen das meine beiden Ruten, also die 5/6er für den Bach auf Forelle und Äsche, sowie die 7/8er für die Küste und Esox ziemlich genau die selben Eigenschaften haben wie die beiden vorgestellten Schätzchen.​


----------



## Tisie (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nun mal was positives für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker,....


Theoretiker? Verschwörung? Wo?



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Firma Exori hat erst einen nennenswerten FF Bereich, seitdem sie Hardy und Greys vertreibt. Seit dieser Zeit gib es auch recht braubare Exori-Ruten. Nur mal so zum nachdenken...


Ja, und? |kopfkrat

Meinst Du wirklich, daß Hardy maßgeblich KnowHow in die Entwicklung der Exori-Stöcke fließen läßt? Ich würde bez. der Blanks eher Fernost-Einheitsware mit einem Aufbau nach Exori-Spec vermuten (was ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein muß).



sundvogel schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen Exori ist für Hardy was Seat für VW ist.


Der Vergleich hinkt aber gewaltig, vor allem bez. der Qualität 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, daß Hardy maßgeblich KnowHow in die Entwicklung der Exori-Stöcke fließen läßt? Ich würde bez. der Blanks eher Fernost-Einheitsware mit einem Aufbau nach Exori-Spec vermuten (was ja nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein muß).


 
Erstens glaube ich das schon. Gibt es irgendetwas was dagegen spricht? Zumal das FF-Volk ja ziemlich markenorientiert ist und eine billige Hardy-Sage-RST garnix taugen kann und somit einen gute Gewinnspanne für den weniger prestigeträchtigen Markennamen übrig bleibt. Wenn man sich mal Blankpreise von Spinnruten anschaut und dann Vergleich mit FF-Blanks, dann fällt schon auf, dass die FF-Manufakturen einen gigantischen technischen Vorsprung haben müssen, denn anders lassen sich die extrem hohen Unterschiede kaum erklären. Moment geringere Stückzahlen, ja ja, Sage?

Naja wenn der Kunde das Geld hat, dann soll er es auch bezahlen. FF-Artikel sind ja nicht so teuer, weil sie ihr Geld wert sind, sondern weil das Geld bezahlt wird. Wieso sollten zwei Firmen, die einen Verbund eingehen, mit Greys sind es sogar drei sich ihr Potential nicht gegenseitig zur Verfügung stellen? Der eine liefert technisches Know-How, der andere das Vertriebsnetz. Oder glaubst du wirklich im ernst, dass Exori eine eigene Entwicklungsabteilung für FF-Material unterhält? Natürlich ist es für den markenorientierten Menschen von heute schwierig festzustellen das er sein Material aus dem Midpreissegment des Edelherstellers auch für die Hälfte vom Proletenvertrieb hätte bekommen können, aber so funktioniert es eben. Billigere Ringe, der Kork etwas weniger schön, der Rollenhalter ohne Markenbezeichnung und der Blank anders lackiert. Schon sind 250€ gespart.

Und zweitens gebe ich dir recht, der Blank muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein.

Übrigens, man sollte mal schauen, wer Aldiartikel produziert. Da wundert man sich.

Uli


----------



## Tisie (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*

Hallo Uli,

grundsätzlich bin ich vollkommen Deiner Meinung #6 ... der zahlungswillige Fliegenfischer läßt sich eben gerne "melken" |rolleyes



sundvogel schrieb:


> Erstens glaube ich das schon. Gibt es irgendetwas was dagegen spricht?


Ja, die unterschiedlichen Produktionsstandorte und -prozesse. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieso sollten zwei Firmen, die einen Verbund eingehen, mit Greys sind es sogar drei sich ihr Potential nicht gegenseitig zur Verfügung stellen?


Wie soll denn das KnowHow von Hardy in die Fabrik nach Fernost kommen und dort qualitativ in der Produktion umgesetzt und qualitativ kontrolliert werden? Vergleich mal einen Loop-Blank mit einem Sage-Blank, da gehen Dir echt die Augen auf, was die Verarbeitung des Blanks angeht. Dabei sind die Loop-Blanks noch eine andere Liga als die Exori-Geschichten und werfen/fischen sich ja auch toll. Aber man sieht das "made in Fernost" eben doch deutlich. Qualitätskontrolle ist da offensichtlich echt ein Problem. Die Hersteller von den Scierra-Sachen machen z.B. auch nur Stichproben und da klemmt es qualitativ auch noch an einigen Stellen.

Fraglich ist außerdem, ob z.B. Hardy sein KnowHow den asiatischen Exori-Blankbäckern überhaupt zur Verfügung stellen will?! Da wird doch alles kopiert und an jeden verkauft, der zahlt.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Oder glaubst du wirklich im ernst, dass Exori eine eigene Entwicklungsabteilung für FF-Material unterhält?


Nö. Wie gesagt, ich vermute customisierte Stangenware (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ). Letztendlich sind das aber nur Spekulationen, die hier wohl keinen so richtig weiterbringen ... die Ruten finden ja offensichtlich Abnehmer und so scheint das Konzept doch gut aufzugehen - also alles wunderbar |supergri

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Exori Ruten?*



Tisie schrieb:


> Letztendlich sind das aber nur Spekulationen, die hier wohl keinen so richtig weiterbringen ...


 
Hi Matthias

Sehe ich auch so. Aber irgendwer muss ja Vorgaben bezüglich, der Qualitätsstandards machen. Von selber wissen die das in Fernost ja nun auch nicht. Diese Vorgaben wird wohl der Partner mit dem Know-How formulieren, vermutlich basierend auf alten Standards, aber das wäre ja auch nicht so schlecht.

Aber hast recht. Reine Spekulation...

Uli


----------

